# Full Moon tonight!



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

I just got my Canon XSi about 3 weeks ago and I been waiting for tonight to take a pictures of the Full moon.
I used a Canon EF-S 55-250mm IS lens.

Wish I had time to have my car in the foreground. 

The original is just too big to upload.. 
Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice...

EXIF data plz.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's one I took last year...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Kzang, nice photos!

Snareman, were you on the planet Earth when taking those!? That is some nice zoom you got!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> Kzan, nice photos!
> 
> Snareman, were you on the planet Earth when taking those!? That is some nice zoom you got!


Yea, standing in front of my house. Although I was standing on a stool, so I was a little closer to the moon. That's probably what did it. 

Actually, I got to play with Canon's $7000 600mm lens for a weekend and that was the result of one of the pics.  It an amazing lens!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Yea, standing in front of my house. Although I was standing on a stool, so I was a little closer to the moon. That's probably what did it.
> 
> Actually, I got to play with Canon's $7000 600mm lens for a weekend and that was the result of one of the pics.  It an amazing lens!


Yeah that is a very nice lens from the looks of that picture. Must have been nice to have that for a weekend. Did you go to any sporting events as well with it?


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Damnit Snare .. you gotta go and steal my Thunder! :rofl:
What was your equipment and lens used for that shot??


Great pics.

Jon Attached is the EXIF data


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> Damnit Snare .. you gotta go and steal my Thunder! :rofl:
> What was your equipment and lens used for that shot??
> 
> Great pics.
> ...


Sorry.  I think I sort of cheated a little with that picture because this is the lens I used. Canon 600 along with my XSi.


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

how do you take those pics without the glare?


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL thats awesome.. I only have the combo kit lens for now. I'm looking forward to adding a L lens to my collection in the future.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

77vetteguy said:


> how do you take those pics without the glare?


I set my shutter speed at 1/320, ISO at 400 and used a tripod. 
You should either shoot with a timer or a remote shutter release to remove any camera shake.

Its all about the shutter speed.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> LOL thats awesome.. I only have the combo kit lens for now. I'm looking forward to adding a L lens to my collection in the future.


I don't actually own the lens, but was lucky enough to get to play with it for a weekend. I can tell you its definitely *not *the ideal lens for an airshow. Who knew... :dunno:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> I set my shutter speed at 1/320, ISO at 400 and used a tripod.
> You should either shoot with a timer or a remote shutter release to remove any camera shake.
> 
> Its all about the shutter speed.


And you could throw in mirror lock up too to further remove any shake.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

77vetteguy said:


> how do you take those pics without the glare?


glare of what?


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

Snareman said:


> glare of what?


if you take a pic with the auto mode it just looks like your taking a pic of a lightbulb


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

77vetteguy said:


> if you take a pic with the auto mode it just looks like your taking a pic of a lightbulb


Ah, the shutter speed is probably too long. Before I tried my first moon shot I thought I'd need a long shutter speed since it was so dark and then I got the lightbult result that you did. I realized that you actually need quite a fast shutter speed.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

77vetteguy said:


> if you take a pic with the auto mode it just looks like your taking a pic of a lightbulb


My first pic last night I took of the moon looked like a softer colored sun instead of the moon. Thats what your probably talking about.. I had to adjust the shutter speed until I could get the black sky and the moon in details.

I never shoot in auto.. I mainly shoot in Manual, TV ( shutter priority) or AV ( Aperature Priority ).


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

Kzang said:


> My first pic last night I took of the moon looked like a softer colored sun instead of the moon. Thats what your probably talking about.. I had to adjust the shutter speed until I could get the black sky and the moon in details.
> 
> I never shoot in auto.. I mainly shoot in Manual, TV ( shutter priority) or AV ( Aperature Priority ).


yea i just used the auto to see if it would work because i didnt really know what to use.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Snareman said:


> I don't actually own the lens, but was lucky enough to get to play with it for a weekend. I can tell you* its definitely not the ideal lens for an airshow. * Who knew... :dunno:


:rofl: Been there! Man, finding the damn planes and keeping them in the frame is impossible. I use a 75-300 Canon lens now and having 10MP I can blow up the pics and crop to suit with PShop.
With such high resolution I've found that a smaller but sharper lens ends up with a better pic than a larger lens after the pic is enlarged.
Your 'moonshot' is outstanding! You could teach these guys a thing or two.

http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html


----------

